# how to get java moss and plan moss to grow fast



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

i just got a piece of moss and it is really nice buy i would like to make it grow really fast any ideas at all. 
not sure of what kind of moss just would like it to grow really fast


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't worry. It grows fast even under low light.


----------



## S&amp;T (Jul 27, 2009)

The Java moss will grow fast enough. It may not seem like it right away but after awhile it will spread.

What do you have it in? Is it going to be attached to some driftwood or somewhere else?


----------



## ManiacalMbunas (Oct 13, 2009)

The only place my java moss won't grow quickly are my fry tanks. The juvies love to munch upon it.


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

it is in a 10 gal buy it self and it just will not grow at all it has been in there for like a month now so thank you for the help any hints for the lighting


----------



## ManiacalMbunas (Oct 13, 2009)

In a 10gal by itself? No fish? That's most likely your problem... Plants need food to survive, too - mostly nitrates and phosphates. Put the moss in an established tank and watch it thrive.


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

ok thank you


----------



## J-Nelson (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had java moss growing in my tanks for as long as I can remember, maybe 20 years or so. For me it seemed to grow fastest in water with really high nitrates, warm water, plenty of light, and floating at the top. It can turn into a weed that needs frequent pruning, or it can grow really slow. Things that will slow it down are clean water, low light, algae growing on it, and it being kept in a tight clump. If you want to speed up its growth I suggests using your hands to clean it out regularly and loosen it up a bit. If you want to get a bunch of it really fast take a 5 gallon bucket of water, fertilize the water with a chemical fertilizer, and place it outside in the sun in the summer. Rinse it really well before adding it to your tank so you don't kill your fish with the fertilizer. I personally try to keep its growth to a minimum.


----------

